# Pt Hughes over new year



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey all just putting it out there, im going to be at Pt Hughes from Boxing day onwards, if anyone wants to join me for a paddle i will be trolling for snook, hitting the shallows for some mega-whiting and flicking some plastics for snapper at Cape Elizabeth, i have to christen the SOL combo


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

if anyones interested you can get in touch with me at 0434577919


----------

